# Devices using USB Pin Header on motherboard



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sigh.... why do companies make this so hard....

My Soyo Motherboard includes two USB 2.0 "pin headers" that allows me to hook up USB devices directly up to the motherboard. Should be a snap to find, right? WRONG!

I've been pulling my hair out trying to find such devices with some minor success. I've been looking to put an addition two USB 2.0 ports in the back of the computer, and, perhaps, replace the "Sigma" box up front with one that supports more memory cards such as the SD card that my camera uses. Most of my search consists of boxes where you run the cables through the motherboard and out the back into the USB ports there. That kinda defeats the purpose, doesn't it?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I think I found it, however, if you guys have any more suggestions, please let me know...

Newegg has a Card Reader/USB Port that is front panel mountable.

USBGeek has the Rear Panel Port.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The USB headers are mainly designed for cases that have extra USB ports bult-in.

Make sure you get the pinout correct - it's not 100% standard across the board.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I too have a Soyo MB with pin headers but they are only 1.1 so I added a 4 port USB PCI card in a spare slot. I have 2 USB hubs plugged into that so I have ten active 2.0 ports and believe or not they are all being used.
www.tigerdirect.com has some nifty front panel add ons that can fit either a 3.5" or 5.25" bay.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Mine has two sets of pin headers for USB 1.1 and two sets for USB 2.0.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> I think I found it, however, if you guys have any more suggestions, please let me know...
> 
> Newegg has a Card Reader/USB Port that is front panel mountable.


Good choice, especially if you have a digital camera. I have to hook up a MMC dongle to the USB port to read my memory card. This is more user friendly. I've seen lots of cases now where this comes standard.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just as a followup...

I picked up a Apacer card reader with USB port from eBay for about $20. After double-checking the pinouts, it is working fine. I can just plug in the SD-Card, and have the Kodak photo software grabs the photos off the camera. Cool.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like you have your problem solved, but I was just going to mention that I have a Belkin USB card with four ports on the back of the computer, and another on the card for inside the computer, for hooking up things like the card reader.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Have you seen this 20 in 1 front panel at comp geeks....

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SP-SI-N&cpc=SCH&srm=0

Get's you pretty much everything you can think of (USB, 1394, SATA, A/V, card reader) for $30.

Even has monitoring (with alarms) for two temp sensors (included) and two fans. The temp sensors are fun to move around the case and see where the heat is ending up. I currently have 1 on the incomming fan and 1 taped to the middle of 3 stacked 3.5 inch hard drives (running from 36 to 42 degrees).

Couple of annoyances. The two USB ports and card reader each require a connection. I wish this thing had a built-in hub. Many of the cables are still routed out the back to the back panel connector. The card reader has in internal connector and the usb ports route to the back.

In my full tower the internal USB cable isn't long enough. I've so far been unsuccessful at extending it (any suggestions). I'm thinking of actually cutting it shorter and mounting a small USB hub inside the case for the three connections. I believe I can get away with a non-powered hub.

Also, if you're looking to use your old IDE drive on your new motherboard's SATA ports compgeeks has the adapters for $15. This is lss then 1/2 the price I've seen at other places.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SIL3611&cpc=SCH&srm=0

This is also nice for my full tower where I can't put drives in the top three bays without exceeding the 18" limit of parallel ATA. I believe SATA is speced for 40".


----------

